# Uses for 1200 Atoma, Experience Ordering from Metalmaster?



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 6, 2016)

Thinking of getting a 1200 atoma to use on jnats to flatten. I currently have the 140 and 400, but even from using on synths it seems like the 400 would be too coarse for the higher grit/fineness stones without some additional work with a nagura or something. Anyone else use the 1200 for this, or other tasks?

Also while researching the purchase, it looks like Metalmaster is the best value for price and shipping it looks like even if I use EMS which is over 3x the cost of SAL, it'll still be over $35CAD less than picking up locally at Lee Valley (their prices have gone up about 20-30% since last year) assuming they ship similar to other Japanese vendors 

I'm not too familiar with this seller, but know the name comes up on the forums from time to time. I just wouldn't want to try and save a few bucks (well, more than a few) if there's risk of the product being a dud or if MM is difficult to deal with.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 6, 2016)

Communication is not great but they are a good/safe vendor. Definitely want ems. Don't think my J-nats have gone out of flat with moderate home use...but may help with initial slurry if not using a nagura?


----------



## Asteger (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi T

There have been a few similar 'experience with MM?' threads and you should hear the same thing: Takeshi, I think his name is (I only 2nd guess myself because there's more than 1 Takeshi around), is very low-key and obviously does sales as a sideline. He's not much of a communicator, but on the other hand his website offers some good information and for many products he's at the source, in Kyoto. He won't ship stuff right away but it will come, so you might question whether you should pay more for EMS. His prices may often be the best and I like how he's under the radar and doesn't describe everything as 'super'.

Yes, I think Atoma 1200 would be a nice, gentler plate for dealing with finer stones. Don't be afraid of coarse plates, though. Easy to rub with a nagura after, or you can rub 2 stones together. I've go a 140, 400 and Aframe's 600 mini-Atoma.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 6, 2016)

Only problem with the atoma 1200 is it sticks something fierce. Mine wore out kinda quickly as well.


----------



## Asteger (Aug 6, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> Only problem with the atoma 1200 is it sticks something fierce. Mine wore out kinda quickly as well.



On the plus side, a more seasoned Atoma can be gentler on nat stones.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I've actually just been slow and used the SAL cheapest shipping option with him and things do eventually get here (I have even had sporadic/irregularly updated tracking, though the insurance value is like either really small or 0). Bought a knife and 4 stones no problem. My experience has been that orders get shipped out end of the week, Friday-ish, which is kind of vexing since I'll make impulse buys late Sunday night


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 6, 2016)

Can concur that shipping from Metal Master is on the slow side but items are well packed. Good prices on Tanaka but many knives are "out of stock". Communication is not their strong suit. This is possibly due to a language barrier - or at least that's my impression from looking at their web site. Can't comment on the Atoma.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks for the input all, the trigger shall most likely be pulled.


----------



## YG420 (Aug 6, 2016)

Like Asteger said, I use a 150/600 combo diamond plate and then go over it with another stone or nagura to get rid of the scratches.


----------



## preizzo (Aug 7, 2016)

I am using my 120 on my jns and it worked just fine


----------



## Krassi (Aug 7, 2016)

i have a 600 atoma and a coarse dmt.. both so run down that they would never scratch my jnats.
bought them from http://www.fine-tools.com/diasharpener.html


----------



## bennyprofane (Aug 9, 2016)

I had ordered a Suita stone ( http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/product/675 ) ten days ago from MM and today it arrived at my house.

Was a pleasure doing business with Takeshi.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 10, 2016)

Always ordered my Tanaka's from him. Shipping is a wait. He did communicate in English, informing me that Tanaka will no longer be making the G3 pear finish blades using VG10 instead.


----------



## LucasFur (Aug 10, 2016)

Atoma 1200 is what i use as well. its nice because under the microscope it does not show deep scratches. 
i use it for setting bevels on my straight razors as well. Just be sure not to drop it, it will bend. 

probably want to get another in the near future.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 10, 2016)

Wow, kinda surprised to hear the aluminum plate would bend if dropped presuming we're talking about reasonable heights that is


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 16, 2016)

Pulled the trigger yesterday on the 1200, will update when it arrives.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 11, 2016)

UPDATE
I got my 1200 atoma plate yesterday (September 10th). I ordered on August 15th and it shipped on September 1st by EMS.

It actually arrived on the 6th but MM sent it to the wrong address it went to my "customer information" address and not my "shipping address" so it was awhile before I could pick it up. I'm kinda annoyed by the mixup but what can you do it was worth the wait and cost less than buying locally.


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 11, 2016)

tjangula said:


> UPDATE
> I got my 1200 atoma plate yesterday (September 10th). I ordered on August 15th and it shipped on September 1st by EMS.
> 
> It actually arrived on the 6th but MM sent it to the wrong address it went to my "customer information" address and not my "shipping address" so it was awhile before I could pick it up. I'm kinda annoyed by the mixup but what can you do it was worth the wait and cost less than buying locally.



Glad to hear you got yours so "quickly" TJ. My first order only took ~two weeks - quite acceptable, prompting another order. However this time I've been waiting since August 8th without any contact from them despite sending emails requesting an update. 
A KKF member told me that it can take up to 2 months to receive an order so I guess I just have to keep waiting... and hoping.


----------



## foody518 (Sep 11, 2016)

I wonder if he's away for something. The last addition to his ebay shop was August 8th. My experiences ordering with him is that he starts sending stuff off at the weeks end (Friday-ish) following an order


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 11, 2016)

foody518 - you could be right about him being away. His last update coincides with my order date... hmmm. Others have mentioned that he tends to ship weekly. I received shipping information from him about a week after my first order. This time no shipping information has been received at all.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 11, 2016)

It took about 2.5 weeks for my order to ship, but it's puzzling that Marek07 hasn't gotten an update since he ordered a week before me. Was it shipped by SAL instead of EMS? Not sure if it has tracking as I've never used it, and if it doesn't have it, maybe no order update was sent? Just tossing around ideas


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 11, 2016)

My order was meant to be shipped SAL as was my first order. From memory, the EMS option was $27 vs only $10 for EMS and yes, I'm a cheapskate. Bottom line is that I used PayPal so I guess I have some recourse if my knives don't arrive. Guess I might be a tad impatient...


----------



## chinacats (Sep 11, 2016)

tjangula said:


> It took about 2.5 weeks for my order to ship, but it's puzzling that Marek07 hasn't gotten an update since he ordered a week before me. Was it shipped by SAL instead of EMS? Not sure if it has tracking as I've never used it, and if it doesn't have it, maybe no order update was sent? Just tossing around ideas



This may actually be the case as I've heard that there is no tracking available...perhaps the knife is on the way and you won't know until it arrives? As for the shipping, for whatever reason I believe my last order by ems was ~9$ but I guess it is dependent on destination?


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 11, 2016)

Just checked MM's shipping rates. 
SAL is $10 for over 1kg but less than 1.5kg (but Africa & South America pay $20). EMS for the same weight range is $35 to any destination.
See: http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/help/shipping/ for full rates.
I'd be OK if I could just get a response to my emails or a shipping confirmation. Waiting seems to be the only course of action for the moment.


----------



## foody518 (Sep 12, 2016)

3 or 4 different SAL (or whatever was the cheapest shipping option available for the products) orders with MM this year came with tracking. Sparse tracking, but tracking nonetheless. I think as far as his SAL vs EMS options go, they lack in having as much insurance (if any at all) and obviously the shipping speed differs.


----------



## krx927 (Sep 12, 2016)

I am in the same boat. Ordered Ohira and did not even receive confirmation of the sale nor any info about shipping. I also used PayPal so I am not so worried...


----------



## zetieum (Sep 12, 2016)

I tired to contact the seller a couple of time of inquiries. No answer after two weeks.


----------



## daveb (Sep 12, 2016)

But you saved a few bucks?

Never heard of a non delivery from mm. Just makes for an interesting ride.


----------



## berko (Sep 12, 2016)

i asked for a shipping confirmation via the text box and got a nice mail plus tracking number for sal. stone arrived 4 weeks later. i ordered there 4 times and received every item.


----------



## erezj (Sep 12, 2016)

+1
had some good experience with Takashi
got some very nice Nakayama Koppa from him for a good price ~$50, all eventually arrived.

BTW 
tjangula, love the Shig I got from you

thanks


----------



## bennyprofane (Sep 12, 2016)

+ 1 he only answered every other email but my stone arrived within a week with ems.


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 12, 2016)

Not really worried about my order any more after reading of others' experiences. It seems that speed is not MM's strong suit (particularly if choosing SAL) but every one has received their goods eventually. After reading @berko's post, I posted a very polite query about shipping via his query form. Should have thought about doing that before.
:slaphead:


----------



## krx927 (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks for all comforting info. I will not even bother with asking for tracking and will just wait patently.


----------



## Badgertooth (Sep 15, 2016)

bennyprofane said:


> + 1 he only answered every other email but my stone arrived within a week with ems.



Ditto, earlier this year, it arrived within days.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 16, 2016)

erezj said:


> +1
> had some good experience with Takashi
> got some very nice Nakayama Koppa from him for a good price ~$50, all eventually arrived.
> 
> ...



Glad you're happy with the shig I've been getting back into using my nakiri recently and like it.


----------



## krx927 (Nov 7, 2016)

To brief you in on my purchase with Metal Master:
I never received the stone nor did I ever receive any answer to my inquiries from Takeshi. Very very disappointing. 

Last week (more than 2 months after purchase) I contacted PayPal to make a claim. I received my money back in a few days. Very nice customer service from PayPay.


----------



## bennyprofane (Nov 7, 2016)

I have just received two stones (separate orders) in the last months, and have always received my previous orders, so it might have gotten lost in the mail. But yes, he answers only seldomly.


----------



## Marek07 (Nov 7, 2016)

Just to update... Despite having ordered from MM before and even recommending him on this thread, like @krx927, I too pulled the plug. I think I had sent about 5 emails as well as two queries lodged via his website with no response whatsoever. I lodged a claim with PayPal and received a full refund within 24 hours. 

I admit that I probably acted prematurely as it had _only _been 5 weeks since ordering but I (incorrectly) thought that PayPal would not take a claim if I waited any longer. Anyway, it's done now and I may have lost a decent ordering option for cheaper knives and some decent stones.
:O


----------



## dwalker (Nov 7, 2016)

Has anyone purchased from his ebay store? I would think he would have to be more responsive there to keep a decent rating. He is 99.7 positive at the moment.


----------



## bennyprofane (Nov 7, 2016)

I have used his ebay and used the cheapest shipping and it took a bit longer than when I ordered through ems shipping on his website but it also arrived. Would be unfortunate if he gets banned from paypal and ebay.

He has answered me asking for a tracking nr twice but it took about 5 emails each time, asking him to please answer.

I think his English is very basic and its best to keep emails brief.


----------



## dwalker (Nov 7, 2016)

There are a couple of stones I want to get from him but I'm not the keen on making a purchase and just waiting weeks or months wondering if it shipped. On the other hand I do like saving money where I can. I recently purchased a Tsushima from JNS for $60 more than the same stone from MM. I guess the extra $ buys customer service and prompt shipping.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 7, 2016)

Patience...

...and fwiw PayPal now has a 180 day period to make a claim.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 7, 2016)

Personally I don't do business with companies that don't have to common decency to answer a question. Doesn't matter how good their reputation, the price or product is. Ignore me and you don't get any of my money.


----------



## bennyprofane (Nov 7, 2016)

I've ordered three stones from MM so far, the fastest came 9 days after ordering, the longest one took about three weeks, that was the one which I ordered through cheap snail mail on ebay (only 5$ shipping cost).


----------



## chinacats (Nov 7, 2016)

PalmRoyale said:


> Personally I don't do business with companies that don't have to common decency to answer a question. Doesn't matter how good their reputation, the price or product is. Ignore me and you don't get any of my money.



Everyone has their own limits of what they find acceptable/who they do business with but you should at least consider that there is a language barrier. Perhaps the fair thing to do would be to send them a note in Japanese...you'd likely get a quick response


----------



## bennyprofane (Nov 7, 2016)

That's a good idea, I've recently had a lengthy exchange in another language using google translate.


----------



## Marek07 (Nov 7, 2016)

An extra thought - as I'd ordered 3 items, perhaps he was waiting for stock to arrive before shipping the whole order. With my first order, I received shipping info in around a week. The very quick refund from PayPal without a package arriving makes this seem a possible scenario.
Two bits of good advice from @chinacats:
1 - Try sending an email in Japanese - seems obvious now.
2 - PayPal allows claims for 180 days - this used to be 30.
So if buying from MM, some native language courtesy (however brief) and patience are essential.


----------



## Bolek (Nov 8, 2016)

I only contact MM if I real need. Once I was on holydays when the stone arrived and the post office returned it to Japan before I was able to pick it up. MM send it back to me.
Once I bought 2 stones at the same time and asked him for a free nagura as a bonus and I get it.
What I like with MM :
	The pictures;
	The consistent rating and comments (I am a nob in Jnat and I like fast, hard and not scratchy stones so I do not need smart advice that I do not want to follow as : get soft stones); 
	The price (especially for big stones with not regular shape)
What I accept with MM (it is the rule of the game) :
	Patience;
	No additional information;
	No special services.
	I do not understand why some stone are much more expensive than the others.


----------



## bennyprofane (Nov 8, 2016)

I have just gotten the info that MM speaks no English at all, and rarely gives an English answer when his children are there.


----------



## krx927 (Nov 8, 2016)

I was really patient and I waited 2 months for delivery. Missed a few good stones on other sites 

About the language barrier: indeed it might exist, but MM was very fast in answering my questions before I bought the stone. So it is a bit funny...


----------



## bennyprofane (Nov 8, 2016)

He never absented my questions before buying stones, I think his children only come to visit occasionally and then help him with emails. Most people have received their stones so it might have been lost in the mail.


----------



## berko (Nov 8, 2016)

meanwhile ive made my 5th order at metalmaster, and this time only one of two stones were included in the package when it arrived last week. i mailed takeshi to ask about it, and got a very kind answer from him 2 days later apologizing and offering either a refund or the ordered stone. when buying from metalmaster, all you need is patience.


----------



## bennyprofane (Nov 8, 2016)

That word absented in my previous post should read answered.


----------



## krx927 (Nov 9, 2016)

OK to summarize: I had a bit of bad luck and did not receive my stone. I was refunded by PayPal so no big deal.

Vast majority of other people never had issues with their orders but the communication with him is poor.


----------



## fatboylim (Nov 9, 2016)

He is a nice guy, but I had to cancel my order with him. I had waited 2 months, and when I emailed him he had to wait for a restock of an Arashiyama stone, one of 3 items. He immediately refunded the order as I could not wait any longer. His English is tricky for him and so his replies are delayed but overall a nice guy with good intention.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 9, 2016)

Overall I'm happy with my experience I got a good deal on an atoma I still haven't used lol. If ordering again in the future I wouldn't use a separate billing and shipping address (doesn't matter since not a credit card) to avoid confusion. I may also just opt for SAL instead of EMS as waiting several weeks to ship kinda defeats the purpose of paying for express shipping IMO. 

For something like an atoma it's pretty straightforward with what's what, but for a jnat a person may have more questions so would obviously have to consider the communication.


----------



## bennyprofane (Nov 9, 2016)

To put it briefly, the downside is difficult communication, the upside is that you can get a great deal on a good jnat. I'm totally happy with my Shobu and my Ohira Suita from him, and they were great deals, a lot of stone for the money.


----------



## foody518 (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm wondering if something's happened to MM recently. I bought from him 3 times in the first half or so of the year with the SAL shipping option and got them within a month each time. Longest holdups were waiting for whichever day he decides to process and ship orders (in my experience it was Friday/weekend, regardless of when I purchased), and it getting held up at customs. Got an infrequently updated tracking number each time it went out, and always had to sign for it with USPS.


----------



## bennyprofane (Nov 9, 2016)

I got my last stone from him a month ago, he even sent me a tracking number after I mailed him three four, times.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 9, 2016)

bennyprofane said:


> ...after I mailed him three four, times.



Times everyone else in this thread that have sent as many, all in a foreign language and his margins are not likely that great to begin with...I am surprised he answers any. Again, it's a solid source but if you're looking for high end service I'd suggest ordering from Jon, James or Maxim. Like most things in life, you get what you pay for.

I'm not trying to crack on anyone but it makes me laugh to read back through this thread...really makes the job our vendors do all the more impressive as I can only imagine the deluge they receive (mainly because they wind up answering most if it).


----------



## BlueSteel (Nov 16, 2016)

Just to provide a current data point, I placed an order with MM for a single stone 8 days ago and just received an email with SAL tracking info.

I had not sent any emails or requested tracking info be provided.

I'm pleased with this so far (and I am not impatient, but excited to have the stone arrive when it gets here).

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## dwalker (Nov 16, 2016)

I placed an order from his ebay store on the 11th. Not heard anything yet but it's only been 5 days.


----------



## BlueSteel (Nov 23, 2016)

BlueSteel said:


> Just to provide a current data point, I placed an order with MM for a single stone 8 days ago and just received an email with SAL tracking info.
> 
> I had not sent any emails or requested tracking info be provided.
> 
> ...



As a follow-up to this, I have just received the stone I ordered from MM. So to recap, it is in my hands 15 total days after the order was placed on his website - 8 days between order and when MM shipped via SAL, and then 7 more days for SAL to deliver from Japan to Canada. I think this is pretty darn quick overall - I am very pleased!

Interestingly, there is no sign of any of the stamps shown on the website pics. However, the stone appears to my eye to be dead flat with a great sharpening surface...maybe that is why the stamps are gone? (This is not an issue to me at all...I'll just keep MM's pics of the stone for a reference on the stamps...I intended to put the stone to use, so those stamps were doomed anyhow...lol!)

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## bennyprofane (Nov 23, 2016)

Which stone was it?


----------



## BlueSteel (Nov 23, 2016)

bennyprofane said:


> Which stone was it?



It was this last Shobu Tomae that was oddly labelled as Yamaichi on the MM site:

http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/product/627

Many thanks to you and to Smashmasta for your threads that led me to this one...and for your work in solving the puzzle of this stone! Hope mine is nearly as good as yours!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## bennyprofane (Nov 23, 2016)

Great, let us know how you like it!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow only 7 days for SAL? I'll consider passing on EMS in the future


----------



## BlueSteel (Nov 24, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Wow only 7 days for SAL? I'll consider passing on EMS in the future



Hi Tanner,

Yes - just 7 days to arrive via SAL...and only $5 to ship an 1167g stone. I was very happily surprised to see it today - I was figuring a couple more weeks of waiting.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## riba (Nov 24, 2016)

A friend of mine ordered 2 petty's about 3 months ago.. still no show. No reaction to emails either. He just gave up and contacted paypal...
I caved in and ordered a stone a week ago, hope it will show up eventually.....


----------



## krx927 (Nov 25, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Wow only 7 days for SAL? I'll consider passing on EMS in the future




I did that and never received the stone


----------



## dwalker (Nov 25, 2016)

I got a shipping notification today for an order placed November 11th.


----------



## DDPslice (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a stone from him, no issues to speak of...I liek my stone


----------



## dwalker (Dec 10, 2016)

The tracking number provided has now expired. I'm beginning to think I might not receive my order.


----------



## gaijin (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm waiting since more than a month after the order was placed. No e-mail replies at all. No tracking number. Will soon recall payment.


----------



## DDPslice (Dec 11, 2016)

Yikes! Hope everything works out


----------



## PalmRoyale (Dec 11, 2016)

It baffles me people keep doing business with what is obviously an amateur.


----------



## riba (Dec 11, 2016)

riba said:


> I caved in and ordered a stone a week ago, hope it will show up eventually.....



Stone made its way  pretty pleased with it.


----------



## gaijin (Dec 11, 2016)

If I'd found this thread before I ordered...


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 11, 2016)

I ordered 2 knives and an Aroma plate from him and all showed in between 7-10 business days!


----------



## Krassi (Dec 11, 2016)

Well @palmroyal please dondt call Metalmaster an amateur! (Join Date Sep 2016.... ) 

He is not really good in english and so the communication is not really possible.
Dondt forget that after its shipped outside of japan the other shipping partners can also fck up everything.

Use EMS and Paypal so it shouldnt be a problem if a problem comes.

What i just heard form other knifeguys with the local shipping services in germany makes me thank god that all my orders arrived!! ("hermes" for example gives you a 80% chance that it will never arrive)

Seeya, daniel!


----------



## bennyprofane (Dec 11, 2016)

gaijin said:


> I'm waiting since more than a month after the order was placed. No e-mail replies at all. No tracking number. Will soon recall payment.



Perhaps wait a little longer. Did you use EMS or SAL?


----------



## gaijin (Dec 11, 2016)

bennyprofane said:


> Perhaps wait a little longer. Did you use EMS or SAL?



I am waiting a bit, but still trying to at least get a reply of some sort. I used SAL, which I know takes longer time. However, not getting a single reply from any of the e-mail addresses found and tried in both english and (google translated) japanese is kind of frustrating.


----------



## YG420 (Dec 11, 2016)

Ive had him ship within a week and had him cancel an order a few weeks later, so it can be a crapshoot


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 11, 2016)

Yea...no. He's got a few stones I have a mild interest in but from what I hear of his customer service just not interested.


----------



## daveb (Dec 11, 2016)

gaijin said:


> I am waiting a bit, but still trying to at least get a reply of some sort. I used SAL, which I know takes longer time. However, not getting a single reply from any of the e-mail addresses found and tried in both english and (google translated) japanese is k ind of frustrating.



I'm still trying to hit the lottery - I don't buy tickets but I still think I have a better chance.

Any quick perusal re Metalmaster on here will confirm that 1) you can save a few bucks buying from him, 2) he is not responsive to queries or communication and 3) he is not predictable on shipping. If saving 5 bucks is worth being in limbo until your order arrives he's great. If you value customer service and want to know when your package will arrive there are alternatives. 

I've not heard of anyone that didn't eventually receive their order but that business model does not work for me.


----------



## gaijin (Dec 16, 2016)

And now my order was cancelled, and the money refunded.


----------



## dwalker (Dec 19, 2016)

Just to update, my stones arrived today from MM. Took just over 5 weeks.


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 21, 2016)

Whatcha get dwalker?


----------



## dwalker (Dec 21, 2016)

Badgertooth said:


> Whatcha get dwalker?



I got an assortment of Tama Honyama Aoto Nagura. I wanted to test the waters with him on a small order before getting a pricey stone. I've used one of them and so far I really like it. My first collectors grade stone is on the way from Watanabe, an Aka renge suita.


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 21, 2016)

'Tis the season to get stoned


----------



## jaknil (Dec 23, 2016)

daveb said:


> ...I've not heard of anyone that didn't eventually receive their order but ...


Really?
Have you read the entire thread? It seems there is a few who has not recieved their order.....
Eg post #50 from krx927: "I was really patient and I waited 2 months for delivery."


----------



## daveb (Dec 23, 2016)

I've been reading for a few years now. Kinda cool. I've even learned comprehension

The only ones that did not receive their order are those that terminated on their own - and they received refunds.

I would draw you a picture if I could but we won't get into that till next year.


----------



## jaknil (Dec 24, 2016)

I get you point...


----------



## dwalker (Dec 24, 2016)

As my order was not too expensive, I was determined to let it go indefinitely to see what happened. The tracking number was useless and at some point it said expired or something like that. My stuff eventually arrived and I'm happy with what I got. I am not turned off by the experience as it pretty much went as expected except for the tracking number telling me to pound sand. I will purchase from MM again.


----------



## tgfencer (Dec 24, 2016)

Yeah I ordered a stone on Nov 19-20th? and got it today, Dec 24th. It only required one email, after about 3 weeks to inquire about my order as I had not heard anything about it being shipped after initial confirmation. Turns out he'd forgot completely and sent it a day or two later by EMS with refunded shipping. From my experience Takeshi is trustworthy, just requires a bit of patience as he's not the speediest or most contactable vendor.
On the plus side, the stone I got seems to be a gem! For what its worth, I would also order from him again. I definitely recommend EMS to any prospective buyers, just for peace of mind.


----------



## bennyprofane (Dec 24, 2016)

tgfencer said:


> Yeah I ordered a stone on Nov 19-20th? and got it today, Dec 24th. It only required one email, after about 3 weeks to inquire about my order as I had not heard anything about it being shipped after initial confirmation. Turns out he'd forgot completely and sent it a day or two later by EMS with refunded shipping. From my experience Takeshi is trustworthy, just requires a bit of patience as he's not the speediest or most contactable vendor.
> On the plus side, the stone I got seems to be a gem! For what its worth, I would also order from him again. I definitely recommend EMS to any prospective buyers, just for peace of mind.



What's the stone?


----------



## Asteger (Dec 24, 2016)

I've never waited that long from him. But it's almost as if he's trying to build up the mystery - will it come? when? what will it be like?

Having watched him for some time, I think he buys stock, posts, sells and sends it when he has a bit of time, but there could be gaps in between


----------



## chinacats (Dec 24, 2016)

It'll be interesting to see, I placed 2 orders over 2 days. The first said it shipped 2 days ago...pretty quick actually...be curious when the second ships.


----------



## tgfencer (Dec 24, 2016)

Asteger said:


> I've never waited that long from him. But it's almost as if he's trying to build up the mystery - will it come? when? what will it be like?
> 
> Having watched him for some time, I think he buys stock, posts, sells and sends it when he has a bit of time, but there could be gaps in between



I agree, it has the feel of a side business. He's older I believe (though I'm not certain..?), but if so, I wouldn't be surprised if this is a retirement gig for him.

And Sev, it was one of his black renge ohira suita- http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/product/678

I was a bit hesitant at the price for its relative shortness, just 155mm or so, but its wide and fairly tall so its pretty solid. Kicked up a slurry from a scandi-ground woods knife I happened to have on hand (13c27 steel) with about 5 strokes and left a great edge and polish. Can't feel the lines at all.

I imagine it will take a bit more time for knives without the wide bevels. Whenever I get in the ohira suita I snagged from Asteger's sale, I plan on doing a comparison between the 4-5 ohiras that I will have on hand. I'll try and post some pictures and observations afterwards.


----------



## Ruso (Dec 28, 2016)

I always had a a positive experience with MetalMaster.


----------



## Krassi (Dec 28, 2016)

@daveb your comment is so lovely you can frame it and put it on the wall 
Patience.. yeaaah .. its hard but its there!

Seeya Daniel


----------



## Asteger (Dec 28, 2016)

daveb said:


> I've been reading for a few years now. Kinda cool. I've even learned comprehension



Mods have to meet exacting standards, you see


----------



## gaijin (Dec 28, 2016)

daveb said:


> The only ones that did not receive their order are those that terminated on their own - and they received refunds.



I guess that e-mailing questions if the item is shipped is counted as terminating then. 'cause thats what I did - asked about shipping, and then the order was cancelled by Metal Master. And I did get my refund.


----------



## bennyprofane (Dec 28, 2016)

MetalMaster works in mysterious ways!


----------



## PalmRoyale (Dec 29, 2016)

Sounds like a real amateur to me.


----------



## daveb (Dec 29, 2016)

PalmRoyale said:


> Sounds like a real amateur to me.



Then you should probably not order from him.

MM offers a few things not available elsewhere, and he's a few bucks cheaper on most products. 

His slow shipping and or lack of communication should be no surprise to anyone that does any due diligence.

I've said before that his business model does not work for me. It does though work for many.


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 29, 2016)

PalmRoyale said:


> Sounds like a real amateur to me.



Or just someone whose primary business is something else.

His business differentiator is price.... it works for him. Doesn't mean it will work for everyone.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 29, 2016)

Yeah, who doesn't like options?


----------

